# all time welsh sporting heroes



## nwnm (Apr 14, 2006)

who would be on this list and why? <nice chilled out thread no 1>


----------



## welshtart (Apr 15, 2006)

The Ginger Monster - Neil Jenkins.........no need for reasons as he was the god from the house of pain aka Sardis Road
ok, i am a little bit biased as i'm a pontyboy, but still - #1


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 15, 2006)

Ryan Giggs... and I'm not even a Manure fan!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 15, 2006)

Fuck that, I just saw the result of the Sunderland match 

Can I change my vote?


----------



## JTG (Apr 15, 2006)

Psychooooo!







Jason Perry, he's not a fairy, Jason Perry!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 15, 2006)

JPR Williams...all time greatest sideburns


----------



## Brockway (Apr 15, 2006)

Got to  be the holy trinity of Welsh boxing: Jimmy Wilde, "Peerless" Jim Driscoll and Freddie Welsh.

Also massive respect to Grangetown's one and only Jim Brimmell who was a boxing referee - did loads of famous fights then became a boxing judge. He was on the panel when Sugar Ray Leonard beat Roberto Duran in the infamous "No mas" fight in LA in 1980.


----------



## Karac (Apr 15, 2006)

"Jimmy Wilde was boxing’s first and greatest Flyweight champion. 
His reign as 112- pound champion ran from 1916 to 1923. His record of going unbeaten in his first 98 fights will probably stand forever.
Wilde is the hardest pound for pound hitter in boxing history scoring almost 100 knockouts despite weighing barely over 100 pounds. He would fight almost anyone irregardless of weight. His official record is 130-3-1 11 ND's (99 kayo’s)."   

"He was taught to fight by future father-in-law, the legendary mountain fighter Dai Davies, while working in the mines of Wales. At 16, he began exhibiting in the boxing booth of Jack Scarrott, where he appeared from 1909 to 1914 in an estimated 500 fights according to Tracy Callis. In boxing booths little Wilde knocked out rugged muscular miners weighing as much as 170 or more pounds. "


----------



## 1927 (Apr 15, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> "Jimmy Wilde was boxing’s first and greatest Flyweight champion.
> His reign as 112- pound champion ran from 1916 to 1923. His record of going unbeaten in his first 98 fights will probably stand forever.
> Wilde is the hardest pound for pound hitter in boxing history scoring almost 100 knockouts despite weighing barely over 100 pounds. He would fight almost anyone irregardless of weight. His official record is 130-3-1 11 ND's (99 kayo’s)."
> 
> "He was taught to fight by future father-in-law, the legendary mountain fighter Dai Davies, while working in the mines of Wales. At 16, he began exhibiting in the boxing booth of Jack Scarrott, where he appeared from 1909 to 1914 in an estimated 500 fights according to Tracy Callis. In boxing booths little Wilde knocked out rugged muscular miners weighing as much as 170 or more pounds. "



He is buried in Barry cemetery. He once fought three pro fights in the same day!!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 15, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Ryan Giggs... and I'm not even a Manure fan!


why though? he cries off sick every time hes called for wales duty.
Hes hardly a welsh hero


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2006)

Fred Keenor..Skippered City to Famous FA cup win over Arsenal In 1927  

All round work horse, who would piss over todays mamby pamby premiership muppets


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 15, 2006)

I teach one of his relatives- woukd be his great great grandaughter I "think"


----------



## Brockway (Apr 15, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> He is buried in Barry cemetery. He once fought three pro fights in the same day!!



He got mugged and beaten up in Cardiff (Splott, I think) when he was an OAP.     And he spent the last 4 years of his life in Whitchurch mental hospital.    Ever visited his grave? I must go to Barry cemetery some day and have a look.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 15, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> He got mugged and beaten up in Cardiff (Splott, I think) when he was an OAP.     And he spent the last 4 years of his life in Whitchurch mental hospital.    Ever visited his grave? I must go to Barry cemetery some day and have a look.



I know that originally there was a pair of his gloves on his grave but these got nicked years ago. I was just thinking that I would go and find his grave again,went there many years ago, and maybe if it aint being cared for maybe I'd do something about it! Doesn't seem right that such a great man's grave could be forgotten about,if indeed it has been!


----------



## Brockway (Apr 15, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> I know that originally there was a pair of his gloves on his grave but these got nicked years ago. I was just thinking that I would go and find his grave again,went there many years ago, and maybe if it aint being cared for maybe I'd do something about it! Doesn't seem right that such a great man's grave could be forgotten about,if indeed it has been!



Peerless Jim gets a statue, a big Celtic cross in the Catholic part of Cathays Cemetery and 100,000 people turning up for his funeral. Poor Jimmy Wilde gets mugged and ends up forgotten in Barry! The other one of the trio -  Freddie Welsh died in a squalid room in New York. I suppose he must be buried over there. His daughter appeared a few years back tho and donated lots of his boxing memorabilia to St Fagans.


----------



## nwnm (Apr 15, 2006)

I have problems deciding. I think the partnership of Gareth Edwards and Phil Bennett were unbeatable - but then......WHAT A SQUAD! <rugby is one of my few sporting passions. I even went on an anti war demo with a radio in 2005 so that I could listen to us beating Ireland for the grand slam during the speeches....>


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> why though? he cries off sick every time hes called for wales duty.
> Hes hardly a welsh hero



Very good point indeed. 

I was thinking of his footballing prowess, and so I think I overlooked how you Welshies might feel about him.

Do you think you have the same antipathy to him as I currently feel for "Keano"? Giggs surely hasn't been quite the complete maniacal gobshite that Roy Keane managed to be for Ireland?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I teach one of his relatives- woukd be his great great grandaughter I "think"



_<adjusts mental image of LMHF to one of hair up in a tight bun and horn-rimmed glasses...>_


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 16, 2006)

Jimmy Wilde - the ghost with a hammer in his hand. Thought to be one of the first boxers to use combiantion punches.

Big shout to Billy Boston - a hero up in Rugby League circles. ( wigan )

And my personnal hero - Phil Dwyer. 
A clod horse of a player, woul die for Cardiff City and Wales. Totally diminished Dalgliesh when they played Scotland ( his finest performance IME ).
His Welsh shirt ( the colourful one ) was in St.Fagans museum.

Mark Hughes - not as manager , but as a player fantastic, strong ran the team and only scored if he could volley it or smash the net.

Jim Driscoll as has been said turned down a chance of a world title shot to do a charity match that had been arranged priorly.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 16, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> why though? he cries off sick every time hes called for wales duty.
> Hes hardly a welsh hero



He only ever cries off friendly matches - and what's the point of picking him for friendly internationals anyway? We know he's good enough to get in the team. We need to strengthen our squad so it's best to play someone else. I'd NEVER pick him for friendlies. Giggs = footballing genius and Welsh hero.

Bring back Robbie Savage.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _<adjusts mental image of LMHF to one of hair up in a tight bun and horn-rimmed glasses...>_


Hardly- more tracksuit and trainers


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Very good point indeed.
> 
> I was thinking of his footballing prowess, and so I think I overlooked how you Welshies might feel about him.
> 
> Do you think you have the same antipathy to him as I currently feel for "Keano"? Giggs surely hasn't been quite the complete maniacal gobshite that Roy Keane managed to be for Ireland?



No Ill give you that he hasnt
I just feel if you are asked to don your nations shirt and go play 90 mins you should do so no matter what the supposed sytatus of the match. You shouldnt be able to pick and choose, if you arent man enough to represent your country every time you shouldnt be able to just say Oh it suits me on this occasion and show up


----------



## nwnm (Apr 17, 2006)

"Bring back Robbie Savage." Agreed! Plays with passion


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2006)

If we are talking football only one man is worthy of the accolade, and even Gareth Edwards pales into sporting insignificance when compared to the mighty one!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 17, 2006)

His son Terry was my high school teacher


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Peerless Jim gets a statue, a big Celtic cross in the Catholic part of Cathays Cemetery and 100,000 people turning up for his funeral. Poor Jimmy Wilde gets mugged and ends up forgotten in Barry! The other one of the trio -  Freddie Welsh died in a squalid room in New York. I suppose he must be buried over there. His daughter appeared a few years back tho and donated lots of his boxing memorabilia to St Fagans.



pic of his statue taken today 




Peerless Jim that is
http://www.recyclegen.com/Peerless/


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 13, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "Bring back Robbie Savage." Agreed! Plays with passion



I know his cousin, met on holiday , her and her hubby 3 years ago


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm with 1927. John Charles was one of the greatest players in the world of his generation. He never got booked on sent off in his entire career! Juve fans voted him the greatest ever foreign player to play for them. That's fome feat!


----------



## Biffo (Aug 14, 2006)

Ian Rush. Anyone with a nose that big and he still underlined it during his playing career deserves a medal. And that goal he scored in the 1-0 over West Germany in the old stadium.

Robbie Savage is a cunt.


----------



## colacho (Aug 19, 2006)

Who gives a fuck about these footballers? It has to be Edwards...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 19, 2006)

or


----------



## mtbskalover (Aug 19, 2006)

giggsy probably from my childhood days liking and playing footy.

ian rush is a good choice, forgot he was welsh too, haha


----------

